# Which compressor?



## pig140 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi, first post...with a question:

I'm looking to upsize my current compressor. It's an old Mech Power 4gallon twin tank. It runs 4.6cfm @ 90psi. It takes care of most of my uses but its just too heavy to carry and it's pretty old and LOUD.

Besides regular home DIY stuff, I also do remodel jobs for myself, family, and friends. Portability is important as well as the footprint in my workshop, where space is at a premium. Occasionally I'll have to do some drywall texture. I don't do any automotive work, but I would like to be able to run maybe a cut off tool occasionally. 

So... I have this job coming up finishing out a floored second story at my wife's therapy clinic. I've got to frame and finish about 10 small clinic rooms. I'm looking at these 2 compressors in my price range ($350) and would appreciate any thoughts. 

Husky c303h 30 gallon - 175psi max / 1.7hp / [email protected] / $300
Dewalt d55168 15 gallon - 225psi max / 1.6hp / [email protected] / $340 (on sale)

I always thought Dewalt would be better than Husky but that Dewalt has a few poor reviews. As far as tank size, do my needs require a 30 gallon tank? And if my calculations are correct, the 15g Dewalt with that max psi, the cubic feet of air is equivalent to about a 19g tank at the same max psi of the Husky.


----------



## pig140 (Jun 27, 2019)

By "portable" I meant something with wheels, even it's a bigger compressor, to move it to job locations where it may be there for a couple weeks or so.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

pig140,

I would suggest this PUMA commercial unit instead, I honestly have never owned one, but PUMA is an industrial brand. As far as Dewalt and Husky, they both are probably made by coleman/sanborn and marketed as "Husky" or "Dewalt". They are "store bought quality" which is probably good enough for your needs.

Stephen

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Puma-2-HP-...222?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Carry...e-Stage-New-/273872620113?hash=item3fc4148a51

More CFM, wheels?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rolair-VT2...m=273876425159&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219



pig140 said:


> Hi, first post...with a question:
> 
> I'm looking to upsize my current compressor. It's an old Mech Power 4gallon twin tank. It runs 4.6cfm @ 90psi. It takes care of most of my uses but its just too heavy to carry and it's pretty old and LOUD.
> 
> ...


----------



## pig140 (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks for those links. The bigger PUMA specs out just like my old Mech Power. But that Rolair really has me thinking now. Thanks again.


----------



## ngyuen (Feb 13, 2019)

Watch craigslist. I bought an old school 1980's inline twin 120v with a rusted out 10 gal tank for $75. The pump and motor were overkill on the small tank. Found a 30 gallon horizontal tank at work. Moved all the parts over and it runs great. 

Dont be afraid to buy an old one. They will run circles around the new oilless pumps from lowes. Compressor technology has not changed much in 40 years. The new stuff is mostly geared towards low maintenance and cost.

Check this guide if you want something brand new/modern type.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

name,

I recommend an oil lubricated compressor a RolAir 2.5 HP
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rolair-VT2...m=273876425159&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219 


pig140 said:


> By "portable" I meant something with wheels, even it's a bigger compressor, to move it to job locations where it may be there for a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Kennyl (Sep 4, 2019)

I have Craftsman 3 Gallon Oil-Lube 135psi Portable Air Compressor with 3 Piece Kit. I really like this compressor, adding the oil is no big deal and it works great. It is also pretty quiet, so like that as well. It is also small enough to hide in the garage shelves so it doesn't take up much space. I just use it for pumping up tires, etc., not for any real commercial use. So it is perfect for my needs.


----------



## Kennyl (Sep 4, 2019)

Kennyl said:


> I have Craftsman 3 Gallon Oil-Lube 135psi Portable Air Compressor with 3 Piece Kit. I really like this compressor, adding the oil is no big deal and it works great. It is also pretty quiet, so like that as well. It is also small enough to hide in the garage shelves so it doesn't take up much space. I just use it for pumping up tires, etc., not for any real commercial use. So it is perfect for my needs. Even found a brief review https://webproductradar.com/best-stationary-air-compressor-for-the-money


Dont thanx.


----------

